# how long till this plant is ready?



## Kimmol (Oct 13, 2009)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlAQsIb28JE

any input is appreciated. the plant lives in poor conditions, window grown, etc... but seems to be doing ok. i am not expecting an incredibly amazing/potent harvest, but just anything smokable would please me.

thanks, just wondering how its coming along. first grow


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2009)

The only thing that means anything is trichome maturation.....post some bud shots up on here if you want but it still will not tell us much...just looking at the plant itself it looks nowhere near ready....


----------



## Kimmol (Oct 13, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The only thing that means anything is trichome maturation.....post some bud shots up on here if you want but it still will not tell us much...just looking at the plant itself it looks nowhere near ready....



well in the video i macro'd up real close on the buds, was hoping that would be enough but ill try and get some shots


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2009)

Kimmol said:
			
		

> well in the video i macro'd up real close on the buds, was hoping that would be enough but ill try and get some shots



What did you use...Eyeclops? I cldnt get to the whole video cause it kept freezing....


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 13, 2009)

5 weeks at least ! Take care !


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 13, 2009)

I say  6-8 weeks 

do I win a prize  if  Im right ?


----------



## margalicious (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree it's on the 6th week. I tried to make a growth journal. So that I would be able to estimate it every now and then.


----------

